
Cracking Age of Empires III over shader quality settings - afrcnc
https://medium.com/@lancelot.deferriere/cracking-age-of-empires-iii-over-shader-quality-settings-7f729528cf1d
======
Jonnax
A pretty awesome adventure to get it working!

I admire the perseverance.

~~~
iforgotpassword
I liked the snarky and opinionated comments about random stuff.

I've done this once or twice for older games too, but nothing that involved.
One game would crash, I think it was powerslide, whenever I finished a certain
map. From the assembly it looked like it tried to call a method on an object
that was null, and instead of trying to properly fix this or at least adding a
null check, I just removed that call entirely. I expected that this would
break something in a funny way, but at least I'd then know what that
object/call was for. But the game just seemed to work flawlessly, nothing
seemed to be missing or broken. One of the few memorable times where something
was actually easier than thought.

------
keeganpoppen
great hack and really enjoyed the tone / thought it hilarious. "thousands of
words by someone who gives a shit" is my favorite internet genre. still
_plenty_ of room there, though... :`(

